# IUI - has anyone had this???? *



## summerbee (May 16, 2007)

I`ve been on clomid for 3 months to stimulate my ovaries as recent tests showed that I may not be regularly ovulating.    My hubby has 96% abnormal sperm and the consultant said our next move would be interauterine insemination.

Is there anyone out there that has had this and can tell me whats involved? particularly if it was done at Chaucer hosp in Canterbury. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Little Roo (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi hunnie

Yes I have had this 3.5 times (the half time I had to abandon as the clomid didn't work).  We were lucky that we got pregnant first time with it (although the odds were against us as dh has slow mobility and not huge numbers), but unfortunately I had a mmc at 10+5 weeks.  But it does show that it works!  I visit another message board and a lady had it for her first child and it worked second go, and has just had her first attempt for her second baby and it's  again! 

I had mine at the Chiltern Hospital in Great Missenden so I'm not sure how different it will be to where you are going, but basically I took clomid and had to have scans to check that I was producing follicles.  Then when the follicles were getting bigger I had to do ov tests (I'm a bit odd and don't ov on my own), but if you get a positive ov test then you go in for insemination.  As I didn't I had to do an injection to help me release the eggs, 36 hours later I went in for the treatment.

Your dh will have to have done his sample at least an hour before the treatment.  The treatment itself is a bit like a smear, they use one of those clamp things like they do with a smear to open up your cervix (yes it is uncomfortable but doesn't really hurt - in fact I found it hurt less than a smear), they then push a catheter through into your uterus, you can feel it but again it doesn't hurt, and was you out, then they inject the sperm through the catheter - all done!  They then remove the catheter and clamp and tip the bed up for about 10 mins while you rest and then you are ready to go! 

Hope this helps!  Good luck hunnie!


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I had IUI on Clomid. I am single so used donor sprem as well. Maybe my situation is different because I didn't have a history of infertility, it's just not something you can do in your own! Anyway my DIUI worked first time and I got twins. There are plenty of IUI success stories on the IUI thread if that gives you hope. Best of luck for test day Little Roo

Sam xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi i had my first IUI 4 yrs ago and have a beautiful dd from it. My dh has a very low sc it was 1.7 when we had our first IUI but luckily it worked first go. I was on clomid and scanned around day 14 and given  hcg jab and back the next day for insemination.

Good luck
Luv sally x x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

I had my first IUI in February, and was so lucky that it worked first time around. The procedure was pretty much the same as Little Roo has described. I took clomid, was scanned around day 12 to make sure that I was ovulating, used ovulation sticks and then went for insemination the following day after the test showed I'd ovulated. I think there are some variations depending on where you have it done - different drugs, and sometimes an injection to make ovulation happen. I too found it was less uncomfortable than a smear and it was over very quickly. Your dh's sperm will be 'washed' - basically this means they can separate it and only put back the best quality ones. 

Wishing you loads of luck. 

KG


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so you ladies had iui when having low sperm counts ect?how come we have not been offered thislast time we had a sa dh had 6mil count,55%motil,80%abn forms.so why we aint been offered this??shall write to gyn and ask why?

hayley


----------



## summerbee (May 16, 2007)

Thanks girls for replying, made me feel a bit easier about the IUI. I was worried as it sounded so traumatic when reading the hosp info, but how you described it, i think I could cope ok. I`ve had an HSG xray which was extremely painful so am slightly wary of anything happening `down that way`!

Will keep posting my progress, its really helping hearing from others who actually understand and have gone through the same things, esp when theres a positive result.

Thanks x x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

summerbee, my hsg was definitely more painful than IUI. Do let us know how you get on. 

Take care, 
KG x


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

I had 3 cycles of natural IUI but unfortunately none of them worked. we've since had 1 cycle of IVF which didn't work either and our next IVF cycle starts end may. even though it doesn;t work for everyone keep positive.    

Fingers crossed for you 


Nicola


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry too butt in, wishing4miracle I am guessing its depends oh how much sperm is left after they take all the good ones, my clinic only ever put back a maximum of 5mill, they said to avoid over crowding, but from what I have read most clinics put back what they can.  I think my DH had something like 15mil count 2% normal, they tested to make sure we had 5mil to go back in, maybe if your DH only has 6mil, they don't think there will be enough after washing as IUi also has much lower odds than IVF/ICSI, worth asking the question though, good luck C x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

first sa:
36 mil
94%abnorm forms
23% motile
2nd sa(after washing):
3mil
96%abnorm forms
21%motile
3rd sa(done at lister):
6mil
80%abnorm forms
55%motile
so all these sa are all strange and they go up and down.as you can see the last sa was done at our clinic and mot and forms are getting better.got dh on loads of vits before our next icsi so hopefully they will fert abit better.

hayley


----------



## summerbee (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all your info, my DH`s count overall is good, but per millilitre isn`t quite enough (can`t remember exactly what it was now) The motility is good, but the abnormality is high - 96% at last count so its good to hear that even with 2% normal swimmers things can be done. I`m now quite excited about seeing the consultant (I`ve managed to bring our appt forward by 3 weeks so only have a couple more weeks to wait) Only down side is we have been told we won`t be funded by NHS as I already have a child. We feel this is really unfair, as my daughter isn`t my husbands. Its seems wrong we have to get a loan to have a much wanted child. Will keep you posted. Good luck to you all too x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I had 4 IUIs are they were completely useless.  Wish I had gone for the IVF and not wasted my time.  

I think all the time had I done a more drastic option that I may have got lucky...


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

I totally agree with you summerbee, it is disgusting that you can't get NHS fundment due to having a child already. my husband already has a son from previous marriage, and we had to pay for all our 3 cycles of IUI and our first IVF cycle and we'll be paying again for our 2nd cycle of IVF. I think it is disgisting as i hav'nt got any children and having to pay for that chance is terrible. i was told at the beginning that if i lived a few miles away i would be entitled to a couple of cycles on the NHS (Postcode Lottery!!!) so annoying.

Sorry for winging on.

 
Nicola


----------

